# Happy Holidays!



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm enjoying a quite Xmas at home, just me and John McClain (getting ready for my annual viewing of _Die Hard_). I hope you're all enjoying the holiday.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Happy Holidays to all of you in ChefTalk Land!


----------

